# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Κατηγορίες Αθλητών / Διοργάνωση

## Polyneikos

Επειδη πολλοι αθλητες αλλα και θεατες μπερδευονται με τις κατηγορίες που διαφερουν σε ονομασίες ή σε κριτηρια ανα Διοργανωτή ,ανοιγουμε αυτο το τόπικ για να υπάρχει μια ενημερωση σε αυτους που θελουν να συμμετασχουν ή που απλα παρακολουθουν το αθλημα....

*IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ*


*Αντρες*

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΕΦΗΒΩΝ CLASSIC BODYBUILDING  (Εως 21 χρ)(Fitness)*
*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΕΦΗΒΩΝ BODYBUILDING  (Εως 21 χρ)*

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ CLASSIC BODYBUILDING +1,75 cm (Fitness)* 
*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ CLASSIC BODYBUILDING -1,75 cm (Fitness)* 

(Οι νικητες των 2 κατηγοριων CLASSIC ΒΟDYBUILDING διαγωνίζονται στο τελος για να ανακυρηχθει ο Γενικος Νικητης)



*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ΒΟDYBUILDING -75κιλά*
*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ΒΟDYBUILDING -80κιλά* 
*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ΒΟDYBUILDING -85κιλά*
*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ΒΟDYBUILDING -90κιλά*
*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ΒΟDYBUILDING +90κιλά*
*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ΒΟDYBUILDING +100κιλά* 
*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ΒΟDYBUILDING Μasters*

(Οι νικητες των κατηγοριων ΒΟDYBUILDING διαγωνίζονται στο τελος για να ανακυρηχθει ο Γενικος Νικητης)


*Γυναίκες* 


*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ BIKINI*
*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ FITNESS* 
*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ BODY FITNESS -1,63 cm*
*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ BODY FITNESS +1,63 cm
**ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ PHYSIQUE**
ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ BODYBUILDING (Πιθανόν θα καταργηθεί και η πιο βαριά κατηγορία θα ειναι η Physique(*

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA - ΠΕΣΔ*



*Κατηγορία Juniors Βodybuilding:* 
Kατω των 24 ετων,δηλαδη μεχρι 23 ετων,11 μηνων και 30 ημερων.

*Fitness Ανδρων:*
Υψος Και Βαρος Δηλαδη Αθλητης Με Υψος 1.80 Πρεπει Το Βαρος Του Να Ειναι Μεχρι 80 Kg *(Προσοχη: Ποζαρισμα Fitness )*

*Body Fitness Ανδρων:*
Το Βαρος Του Μπορει Να Ειναι Μεχρι 5% Πανω Απο Το Υψος Του Δηλαδη Αθλητης Με Υψος 1.80 Μπορει Να Ειναι Το Βαρος Του Μεχρι 84 Kg* (Ποζαρισμα Body Building )
*
*Models Γυναικών*

*Fitness Γυναικων :*
Φυσικη Κατασταση, Μυικοτητα, Παρουσιαση, Συμμετρια 


*Shape Γυναικων :*
Φυσικη Κατασταση, Μυικο Τονο, Παρουσιαση, Συμμετρια

*Masters :*
Απο 40-49 Ετων 

*Super Masters :*
Ανω των 50

*Μen Body Βodybuilding (Χαμηλη )* *:*
Μεχρι 1.68 Υψος 

*Μen Body Βodybuilding ( Μεσαια ):*
Μεχρι 1.78 Υψος 

*Men Body Βodybuilding (Ψηλή):*
Απο 1,78 Και Πανω

*Για τον Γενικό Τίτλο συμμετεχουν οι νικητες των  κατηγοριων BB,όπως επίσης δικαιωμα εχουν να παίξουν απευθειας σε αυτη την κατηγορία Πρωταθλητες που εχουν κερδίσει στο παρελθον ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΤΙΤΛΟ*

----------


## Dreiko

ωραιο θεμα,χρησιμο,κατατοπιστικοτατο...... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

εντιτ.την κατηγορια +90 της εοσδ την εχεις βαλει 2 φορες :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

*NABBA-INTERNATIONAL*


*Κατηγορίες Fitness*

*Στην WFF (το fitness παρακλαδι δηλαδη της Nabba International) υπάρχουν δυο διαχωρισμοι στους αθλητες:*

*α)Ως προς τον σωματότυπο*

*β)Ως προς την ηλικια* 

Οι βασικες κατηγορίες *ως προς τον σωματότυπο* από την πιο ελαφρια ως την πιο βαρια είναι οι εξης :

*1)Fitness*
*2)Performance*
*3)Athletic*
*4)SuperBody* 
*5)Extremebody* 

Ακόμα και οι juniors *(μεχρι 22χρ)* αν εχουν διαφορες μεταξύ τους διαχωρίζονται πέρα από την ηλικία και στις πιο πάνω κατηγορίες,όπως επίσης αναλόγως δημιουργούνται και στους Masters Κατηγορίες (Μasters Fitness,Masters Extreme Body Κτλ) αλλά και στις γυναικες. Επίσης διαγωνίζονται και ζευγαρια...


*Υποσημειωση:*

Σε Παγκοσμιο Επίπεδο γινεται ξεχωριστο πρωταθλημα της Nabba με μονο bbing κατηγορίες (π.χ. *Nabba Mr Universe Southport (Αγγλία) 30.10.2010 )* και ξεχωριστα της WFF με τις κατηγορίες που προανέφερα..(π.χ. *WFF Universe - 5.6.2010 (Κατερίνη)* 
*Σε ελληνικο επίπεδο οι κατηγορίες Fitness ενσωματωνονται στον ίδιο αγωνα με τις bbing κατηγορίες και γίνονται την ίδια μερα....*

*Κατηγορίες Βodybuilding*


Juniors Bodybuilding : Μεχρι 21 Ετων

Μasters 40+
Masters 50+

Γυναίκες Phusique
Γυναίκες Figure -1.63 cm
Γυναίκες Figure +1.63 cm
(Oι νικητριες των κατηγορίων Figure διαγωνίζονται για τον Γενικο Τίτλο)

Ζευγαρια

Men BODYBUILDING CLASS 1 Εως και 1,65
Men BODYBUILDING CLASS 2 1.65-1.72
Men BODYBUILDING CLASS 3 172-1.79
Men BODYBUILDING CLASS 4 179 και πανω

Για τον ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΤΙΤΛΟ διαγωνίζονται ΜΟΝΟ οι νικητες των 4 κατηγοριων bodybuilding

*Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για κατηγορίες & διαδικασίες συγκρίσεων:*

*http://www.worldfitnessfederation.de/nabba/frame1/na_int3.html* (Βοdybuilding)

*http://www.worldfitnessfederation.de/nabba/frame1/wff9_8.html* (Fitness)

----------


## Polyneikos

*NAC GREECE*

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ

Α. ATHLETIC
*
Το κριτήριο βάρους σε όλες τις κατηγορίες Athletic βασίζεται στην φόρμουλα:
Ύψος σε εκ.- 100 + 2 κιλά = μέγιστο βάρος.

*- Class I
*Κριτήριο ύψους της ClassI είναι το ύψος άνω του 1μ. 75 εκ., και ηλικία κάτω των 40 ετών.

*-Class II
*Κριτήριο ύψους της Class II είναι το ύψος κάτω των 1μ., 75 εκ., και όριο ηλικίας κάτω των 40 ετών.


*Class Juniors
*Κριτήριο ύψους της Class Juniors δεν υπάρχει αλλά υπάρχει ανώτατο όριο ηλικίας το 23 έτος.


*-Class+ 40
*

*
Β. ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ BODYBUILDING ΑΝΔΡΩΝ

**ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΑΡΧΑΡΙΩΝ (Firsttimers)
*Δικαίωμα συμμετοχής σ’ αυτήν την κατηγορία έχουν οι αθλητές οι οποίοι θεωρούν ότι δεν έχουν την απαραίτητη και ανάλογη εμπειρία να αγωνιστούν σε βασική κατηγορία και με την σημαντική προϋπόθεση ότι δεν έχουν συμμετάσχει στο παρελθόν σε παραπάνω από 2 αγώνες οποιασδήποτε ομοσπονδίας.
Η κατηγορία αυτή δεν έχει κριτήριο ύψους, είναι μόνον μία.
Ο νικητής αυτής της κατηγορίας *δεν* έχει δικαίωμα συμμετοχής στην διεκδίκηση του γενικού τίτλου Bodybuilding*

ΜΕΝ’S MASTERS
*
-Class I (over 40)
-Στην ClassI το κριτήριο ηλικίας είναι το ελάχιστο όριο πρέπει να είναι το 40έτος.

-Class II (over 50)
-Στην Class II το ελάχιστο όριο ηλικίας είναι το 50 έτος.

(Οι νικητές και των δύο αυτών κατηγοριών συμμετέχουν στην κατάταξη για τον γενικό νικητή  του Bodybuilding ανδρών.)

*JUNIORS (Μια κατηγορία)*
Στην κατηγορία αυτή το ανώτατο όριο ηλικίας είναι το 23 έτος.
Ισχύουν όπως και στις άλλες κατηγορίες bodybuildingτα κριτήρια συνδυασμού μυϊκότητας και μεγάλου μυϊκού όγκου. 


*
Κατηγορία ΙΙΙ*
Κριτήριο ύψους: κάτω του 1μ., 72 εκ.,

*Κατηγορία ΙΙ

*Κριτήριο ύψους: μεταξύ 1μ., 73 εκ., και 1 μ., 79 εκ.,

*Κατηγορία Ι*
Κριτήριο ύψους: Άνω του 1μ., 79 εκ.,

Οι νικητές και των τριών αυτών κατηγοριών συμμετέχουν στην διεκδίκηση του τίτλου του γενικού νικητή.

*ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ
*Είναι στην διακριτικότητα της Ομοσπονδίας αν κάποιοι αθλητές διαθέτουν επαγγελματική κάρτα οποιασδήποτε Ομοσπονδίας να συμμετέχουν στην κατηγορία αυτή. Ο νικητής και της κατηγορίας αυτής συμμετέχει και στην διεκδίκηση του τίτλου του γενικού νικητή.

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΤΩΝ

(Γενικός νικητής Bodybuilding)
*Εδώ  συμμετέχουν οι νικητές όλων των κατηγοριών  Bodybuilding εκτός της κατηγορίας αρχαρίων προς ανάδειξη του γενικού νικητή των κατηγοριών Bodybuilding
*(ΟVERALL WINNER OF BODYBUILDING CATEGORIES) 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ

Α.    MISS FITNESS

MISS FITNESS + 35

*Στην κατηγορία αυτή τα κριτήρια διάκρισης βασίζονται περισσότερο στο ποζάρισμα,το ατομικό πρόγραμμα, κατάσταση δέρματος και παρουσίαση με νυκτερινή  ενδυμασία.
Λεπτομερέστερα, η σειρά της παρουσίασης είναι το line-up, routine (ατομικό ποζάρισμα), βραδινή ενδυμασία.


*Β.    MISS FIGURE
**MISS FIGURE + 35
*Στην κατηγορία αυτή και μέχρι το όριο ηλικίας των 35 ετών αν την ημέρα του αγώνα υπάρχουν πάνω από 6 αθλήτριες και κάτω και άνω του ύψους των 1μ. 63 εκ., η κατηγορία διαχωρίζεται σε *figure I* (άνω του 1μ., 63 εκ) και ύψος *figure II* (κάτω του 1μ., 63 εκ.).

*Γ.    MS PHYSIQUE ( BODY BUILDING ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ)
*
Κριτήριο βάρους για αυτήν την κατηγορία είναι οποιοδήποτε άνω του ανώτατου επιτρεπόμενου βάρους της κατηγορίας Miss figure.
Τον σημαντικότερο ρόλο παίζει η μεγάλη μυϊκότητα σε συνδυασμό με τον μεγάλο μυϊκό όγκο καθώς και το κριτήριο της συμμετρίας και αναλογίας είναι δεδομένο και ισχύει και για τις άλλες κατηγορίες.


*ΖΕΥΓΑΡΙΑ (COUPLES)*
Η σειρά της αγωνιστικής διαδικασίας της κατηγορίας αυτής είναι :
line up - routine (ατομικό πρόγραμμα) - comparisons  (συγκρίσεις).

Βασικότατο ρόλο στην κατηγορία αυτή παίζει το δέσιμο του ζευγαριού,η ταιριαστή τους ενδυμασία (posing trunks)και το ατομικό πρόγραμμα (αποτελεί το 50% της συνολικής βαθμολογίας).

----------


## Polyneikos

> ωραιο θεμα,χρησιμο,κατατοπιστικοτατο......
> 
> εντιτ.την κατηγορια +90 της εοσδ την εχεις βαλει 2 φορες


Thank you,το διορθωσα !!

----------


## savage

κωστα μπραβο.ωραιο θεμα,πολυ χρησιμο.

θελω μια διευκρινηση για αυτη την κατηγορια.
IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ

ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ CLASSIC BODYBUILDING +1,75 cm (Fitness)

μεχρι ποσα κιλα πρεπει να ειναι καποιος για να παιξει σε αυτη την κατηγορια?οσα και το υψος του?
επισης το ποζαρισμα ειναι bbing?με most muscular κτλ και με γροθιες σφιγμενες?

----------


## Polyneikos

Nικο το ποζαρισμα είναι bbing,κανονικα δηλαδη με σφιγμενες γροθιες κτλ...
Τωρα για αναλογία βαρους/υψους θα το  μαθουμε,δεν ξερω να σου πω τωρα σίγουρα.

----------


## savage

οκ ευχαριστω.
περιμενω νεοτερα για αναλογια βαρους/υψους λοιπον  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## LION

> οκ ευχαριστω.
> περιμενω νεοτερα για αναλογια βαρους/υψους λοιπον


+1 κιλο αναλογα με το υψος σου,π.χ.1.80υψος-εως 81 κιλα

----------


## savage

ευχαριστω πολυ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> +1 κιλο αναλογα με το υψος σου,π.χ.1.80υψος-εως 81 κιλα



Χρήστο ειναι σίγουρος αυτό το κριτήριο? Στο Μεσογιακο φετος πήγαιναν αναλογικα με το υψος +5 κιλα. 
Δηλαδη 1,80 και μεχρι 85 κιλα. Γιαυτο και η κατηγορια πλεον ονομαζεταο bodybuilding classic. Κατι ενδιαμεσο απο το fitness και το bodybuilding.

----------


## LION

> Χρήστο ειναι σίγουρος αυτό το κριτήριο? Στο Μεσογιακο φετος πήγαιναν αναλογικα με το υψος +5 κιλα. 
> Δηλαδη 1,80 και μεχρι 85 κιλα. Γιαυτο και η κατηγορια πλεον ονομαζεταο bodybuilding classic. Κατι ενδιαμεσο απο το fitness και το bodybuilding.


 To +1 Nασσερ (ισχυει κανονικα για 1.70 και κατω οταν υπαρχουν πολλοι αθλητες )εχει το δικαιωμα η ομοσπονδια να το εφαρμοσει για πιο ομαλη διεξαγωγη των αγωνων και αναλογα με τους αθλητες που εχουν δηλωσει συμμετοχη.

*Οι κατηγοριες κανονικα ειναι juniors classicBB
*
 Μεχρι 1.70/+1 κιλο
           1.75/+2κιλα 
           1.80/+3κιλα
           1.90/+4κιλα
           1.98/+4,5κιλα 

*   Οι κατηγοριες ανδρων classicBB:
*
   εως       1.70/+2κιλα
          1.75/+4κιλα
          1.80/+6κιλα
    πανω απο  1.80/+8κιλα
                     1.90+9κιλα
                     1.98/+10κιλα
    (-1.00 μετρο απο το υψος)

Δεν γνωριζουμε ακομη τις συμμετοχες και δεν μπορει να καθοριστει το οριο.
Συνηθως στις κατηγοριες αυτες ο μεσος ορος υψους ειναι 1.75 γι αυτο εβαλα 1 κιλο+.

----------


## NASSER

Πολυ καλες οι διευκρυνησεις Χρήστο  :03. Thumb up: 
Καλο ειναι να τα λεμε ολα καθως πολλες φορες τα παραπονα των αθλητων εστιαζονται απο την αρχη στον διαχωρισμό.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλό και χρήσιμο τόπικ αυτο για ενημέρωση όσων ενδιαφέρονται για αγωνιστικό προσανατολισμό , υπάρχουν βέβαια και τα σάιτ των ομοσπονδιών για παρεταίρω ενημέρωση  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kostas95

ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΕΦΗΒΩΝ CLASSIC BODYBUILDING (Εως 21 χρ)(Fitness) απο ποια ηλικια ξεκινανε?..

----------


## giannaras13

Εχω μια απορια,για να κατεβει καποιος σε αυτη την κατηγορια,συνηθως ποση ειναι η αναλογια των αθλητων υψος/βαρος ? τα ποσοστα λιπους λογικα ειναι σαν το κανονικο bodybuilding ε?

----------


## Polyneikos

Επαναφέρω στην επιφάνεια αυτο το θέμα μιας και είναι επικαιρο και καποιοι αθλητές θέλουν ενημέρωση...

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Predator1995

γεια σας επειδει με ενδιαφερει η κατηγορια του Athletic Fitness και απο οσο ξερω θα γινουν αγωνες το μαιο μηπως υπαρχει καποια πληροφορα γενικα για την κατηγορια μιας και θα ειναι γ πρωτη μου φορα?? τι να προσεξω στην προετοιμασια?? οτιδιποτε ειναι δεκτο μπας και βγαλλω ακρη και καταφερω να κατεβω

----------


## ArgoSixna

Θα χρειαστει να παιρνεις 15+ ελξεις στο μονοζυγο , καμια 30αρια βυθισεις στο διζυγο και επειτα ανεβαινεις στην σκηνη

----------


## Predator1995

αυτα δουλευονται οι αριθμοι αυτοι πιανονται μεσα σε 8 μηνες ετσι πιστευω ηδη κανω καμια 10αρια ελξεις και γυρω στις 15 μς 20 βυθισεις

----------


## Polyneikos

> γεια σας επειδει με ενδιαφερει η κατηγορια του Athletic Fitness και απο οσο ξερω θα γινουν αγωνες το μαιο μηπως υπαρχει καποια πληροφορα γενικα για την κατηγορια μιας και θα ειναι γ πρωτη μου φορα?? τι να προσεξω στην προετοιμασια?? οτιδιποτε ειναι δεκτο μπας και βγαλλω ακρη και καταφερω να κατεβω



Θα πρέπει σε πρώτη φάση να απευθυνθείς και να γίνεις μέλος σε εναν απο τους συλλόγους της ΕΟΣΔ.
Δες *εδω*
Ειναι το πρώτο βήμα που πρέπει να κάνεις για να μπορείς να συμμετέχεις σε αγώνες της ΕΟΣΔ που συμπεριλαμβάνουν την κατηγορία.
Απο εκεί θα πάρεις και καποιες κατευθύνσεις αλλά ισχύουν και αυτά που σου είπε ο Argosixna στο πιο πάνω ποστ.

----------


## Predator1995

θα πρεπει να παω απο τις διευθυνσεις που λεει εκει η μπορει να γινει και εμσω ιντερνετ μ επικοινωνιας??

----------


## Polyneikos

Ξεκίνα από κανένα τηλέφωνο θα σου πρότεινα.

----------


## Predator1995

ευχαριστω πολυ και μια τελευταια ερωτηση οταν μηλισω να τους πω πως με ενδιαφερει να γραυτω στην ΕΟΣΔ για την κατηγορια του Athletic fitness??

----------


## billy89

Απο τη στιγμη που θα γραφτεις κατεβαινεις οπου θελεις! Οποτε δε χρειαζεται να πεις τιποτα αυτο θα παιξει ρολο πολυ αργοτερα.

----------


## Predator1995

συγνωμη αλλα ειμαι αρκετα ασχετος αυτο θα κοστισει καποια χρηματα για να κανω εγγραφη?

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατι πληρώνεις, για να σου βγει το δελτίο και για την εγγραφή, αλλα μιλα καλύτερα με καποιον σύλλογο.

----------


## Predator1995

τους εστηλα email θα τους παρω και τηλεφωνο αυριο για να δω τι θα γινει γιατι σε αυτους τους αγωνες εχω ψηθει να παω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sAVAZz

> Θα χρειαστει να παιρνεις 15+ ελξεις στο μονοζυγο , καμια 30αρια βυθισεις στο διζυγο και επειτα ανεβαινεις στην σκηνη



Ti εννοεις με αυτο?οτι πρεπει να εχει φτασει ενα ενα τετοιο επιπεδο οπου να χτυπα πρωτα αυτα τα νουμερα?

----------


## billy89

^Στην athletic fitness πριν το ποζάρισμα διαγωνίζονται σε βυθίσεις και μονόζυγο.

----------


## sAVAZz

hmm μαλιστα...και μετραει και στην βα8μολογια κανονικα ως προς τον τελικο νικητη?

----------


## Predator1995

μονοζυγο με ποια λαβη ομως?? εγω με κλειστη τωρα κανω καμια 15αρια και δεν εχω κανει και τρελο μονοζυγο  :01. Unsure:   :01. Unsure:

----------


## Predator1995

περασα σημερα απο τον ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟ Η ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ και μου λενε δεν ειμαστε γυμναστικος συλλογος και δεν κατεβαζουμε ατομα στους αγωνες του bodybuilding  :01. Unsure:   :01. Unsure:

----------


## sAVAZz

εε προφανως σε ειδανε μικρουλη και αδυνατουλη  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Predator1995

αχχαχα λες  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:  αλλα δεν παω για την φουσκωτη κατηγορια παω για τους μικρουλιδες αχχαχα  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Mr. Green:  θα δοκιμασω εχει 3-4 εδω στην αθηνα να παω να γραφτω δεν μπορει  :01. Smile:

----------


## sAVAZz

για μενα παντως βιαζεσαι.....δεν εχεις κανει ακομα τπτ το ουσιωδες για να σκεφτεσαι για αγωνες...δωσε χρονο στον ευατου σου 4-5 χρονια τουλαχιστον....

παντως μιας και το θυμη8ηκα σε εναν αγωνα που ειδα περισυ στην κατηγορια που 8ες νικητης ηταν ο Βασαλος...οποτε καταλαβαινεις ποσο δουλεια 8ες


 (δεν ειναι απο τον ιδιο αγωνα η φωτο)

----------


## Predator1995

φωτογραφιες απο το athletic fitness αυτοι ηταν οι 3 που διαγωνιστηκαν στον τελικα γι αυτην την κατηγορια παω  :01. Wink:

----------


## Predator1995

ψαχνω συλλογο να παω να κανω εγγραφη αλλα δνε βρισκω κατι εδω κοντα.... μηπως μπορειτε να μου πειτε τους συλλογους που υπαρχουν εδω αθηνα εγω ειμαι στους αμπελοκηπους ειχα 2 κοντα εναν κυψελη αλλα εκλεισε και εναν πανορμου αλλα λεει πως δεν κατεβαζει αθλητες.....
επισεις μια πληροφορια ο συλλογος στην ουσια ειναι σαν σπονσορας?? απλα αμα παρεις καποια θεση φωτογραφιζεται και αυτος μαζι η κανει κατι περισσοτερο?? ας πουμε εγω θελω να γραφτω σε εναν συλλογο αλλα να μην κανω προπονησεις εκει απλα να εχω τα χαρτια μου γινεται??? σε εναν στην αττικη που βρηκα δεν γινεται...

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Δεν ξερω εαν ειναι το σωστο μερος για την συγκεκριμενη δημοσιευση το ανεβαζω εδω καθως μια σελιδα μου παραμενει κλειδωμενη !


*ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΤΩΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΩΝ ΣΤΗΝ WFF ΟΠΩΣ ΜΕ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΕΞΩ !  

*

----------


## death4glory

> Επειδη πολλοι αθλητες αλλα και θεατες μπερδευονται με τις κατηγορίες που διαφερουν σε ονομασίες ή σε κριτηρια ανα Διοργανωτή ,ανοιγουμε αυτο το τόπικ για να υπάρχει μια ενημερωση σε αυτους που θελουν να συμμετασχουν ή που απλα παρακολουθουν το αθλημα....
> 
> *IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ*
> 
> 
> *Αντρες*
> 
> *ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΕΦΗΒΩΝ CLASSIC BODYBUILDING  (Εως 21 χρ)(Fitness)*
> *ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΕΦΗΒΩΝ BODYBUILDING  (Εως 21 χρ)*
> ...


καλησπερα. στην ιφββ στις κατηγοριες εφηβων το οριο ηλικιας ειναι 21 η 23? γιατι 21 λεει εδω αλλα στους περασμενους αγωνες της θεσσαλονικης ηταν μεχρι 23

----------


## Polyneikos

> καλησπερα. στην ιφββ στις κατηγοριες εφηβων το οριο ηλικιας ειναι 21 η 23? γιατι 21 λεει εδω αλλα στους περασμενους αγωνες της θεσσαλονικης ηταν μεχρι 23


*Eχεις πάρει την απάντηση σου, πληρης , πριν ένα μηνα, που ξαναρώτησες ακριβώς το ίδιο,  λέγωντας σου ότι οι κανονισμοί από το 2014 εχουν αλλάξει..*




> Καλησπέρα. Θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερώτηση. Στην κατηγορία εφήβων bodybuilding το όριο ηλικιας είναι μέχρι 21 χρονων. Υπηρχαν αθλητές 23-24-25 χρονων.. Γνωρίζει κανείς ?





> To οριο για τα Juniors στην IFBB δεν ειναι στα 21 αλλά στα 23, σύμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς της IFBB, έκδοση 2014 (σελίδα 17, άρθρο 11.3).
> Σου επισυνάπτω όλους τους κανονισμούς.





> Καλώς. Διάβασα το φόρουμ με τις κατηγορίες ανα διοργάνωση στο φόρουμ και έλεγε 21 χρονων. Γι αυτό ήθελα μια διευκρίνηση. Ευχαριστώ



Τελικά δεν ξερω γιατί επανέρχεσαι ανασύρωντας ένα ποστ από το 2010, ενώ πριν ένα μηνα σου εξηγησα οτι οι κανονισμοί αλλάξαν το 2014 . Δεν καταλαβαίνω την σκοπιμότητα του σημερινού σου ποστ.

----------


## Thomas99

Για την συμμετοχή σε αγώνες εφήβων υπάρχει έπαθλο με χρηματικό ποσό; και για να πάρει κάποιος μέρος σε έναν τέτοιο αγώνα πρέπει να πληρώσει; κάθε πότε διοργανώνουν τέτοιους αγώνες;;;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Για την συμμετοχή σε αγώνες εφήβων υπάρχει έπαθλο με χρηματικό ποσό; και για να πάρει κάποιος μέρος σε έναν τέτοιο αγώνα πρέπει να πληρώσει; κάθε πότε διοργανώνουν τέτοιους αγώνες;;;


Αν αναζητάς φίλε χρηματικά έπαθλα από το bodybuilding, αλλαξε αθλημα τωρα που είσαι ακόμα έφηβος.
Η συμμετοχή του αθλητή είναι 20-30 ευρω ,αναλογα που θα επιλέξει να παίξει.
Αγώνες/διαγωνισμοί γίνονται γύρω στους 10-15 τον χρόνο, παρακολούθησε τις ανακοινώσεις που γίνονται εδω. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Thomas99

> Αν αναζητάς φίλε χρηματικά έπαθλα από το bodybuilding, αλλαξε αθλημα τωρα που είσαι ακόμα έφηβος.
> Η συμμετοχή του αθλητή είναι 20-30 ευρω ,αναλογα που θα επιλέξει να παίξει.
> Αγώνες/διαγωνισμοί γίνονται γύρω στους 10-15 τον χρόνο, παρακολούθησε τις ανακοινώσεις που γίνονται εδω.


Όχιααπλά ρωτάω...εε εκεί που αναφέρεται πιο πάνω για τα Junior εφήβους Fitness μπορείς να μου αναφέρεις ένα όνομα για να καταλάβω περίπου σε τι σωματοτυπο περιπου κυμαίνεται

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Μπορείς να μπεις στη γκαλερί του φόρουμ και να ψάξεις φώτο από αγώνες.. Φετινούς η μη

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A450 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

